# real chacoans???



## bmx3000max (Jan 3, 2013)

so i have a quick question, i have spoken to a few breeaders and wanted others imput...bobby still clames to be the only breeder of chacoans since like 2007 but other breeders like tegu terra say they have them now directly from chaco plains and i was curiouse as to, do you think thesse other reputable breeders like teguterra actuly have chacoans now or they are passing them off as chacoans and bobby is right, or do teguterra and other breeders finally have them as well???


----------



## Deac77 (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm sure they have real chacoans


----------



## bmx3000max (Jan 3, 2013)

thats what im thinking, i know that chacoans have the v on thier neck and other features since i have a tegu from teguterra ima look to see if he has the same marking varnyard says is needed to have a chacoan.


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 3, 2013)

Not all extreme or chacoans have the v Godzilla is a extreme cross b/w bu t has no v, but another memeber her has a extreme cross from a younger clutch but same parents as mine and has the V

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## bmx3000max (Jan 3, 2013)

idk if id base that off of a cross...im saying regular chacoan giants, not cross breeds even though you have a point cause i know a giant has a more pointed nose And a normal more round nose and a Giant has the croc like head while
Normal have more round head and the shape of the eyes the V, is found in most of the giants, about 85% of them, but all of them do not have it so ur right. but i am going to look at my chacoan today and mabe if anyone else has gotten a chacoan from another breeader that can show cause bobby told me any tegu he hasent produced isnit a chacoan so i want to see who is right
this should help http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=5840


the main idea of this is varnyard really the only breeader of chacoans/extremes or not?


----------



## james.w (Jan 3, 2013)

If only 85% of them have the markings/characteristics, I don't think that can be used as a determining factor of whether they are or aren't from Chaco. The only people that will know are those that caught the tegus in the wild, and that is still not a guarantee because I'm sure "normals" venture into the same areas


And after the last couple years, I don't know that what Bobby says can be trusted about anything.


----------



## bmx3000max (Jan 3, 2013)

very true james thats how i feel....i see it as if somthing is high demand things can be exsclusive for yet so long until someone else is selling the same thing...it was probly only amount of time until someoneelse was abel to import tegus from chaco plains


----------

